# Found A Spotted dove- Fledgling



## mzShortStuff (Jan 14, 2010)

About three nights ago i was walking my dog and saw a Spotted Dove fledgling, and beside it a cat.
I shooed the cat away and picked up the bird to find that most of one wing has been torn out.
His wing is broken and only the end couple of feathers remain.

I disinfected his wing as cats have very dirty mouths and i read that cat bites kill within 24 hours if not cleaned properly. 
Ive bandaged the broken wing to his body in the hope it will mend.
I dont think he will ever fly again, but im going to try. If he never does, he can just stay as my pet.

Noone is willing to take the lil guy because he is not native, so he's going to stay with me.
So far i think im doing ok but i just wanna make sure


How much water should i be giving him as i need to force him to drink by syringe
-Measurements in ML please.

How much food should i be giving him (grams) and how many times a day
Ive been feeding him about four times.

His poo is green and white. Is that okay?

Are there any signs i should beware of?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mzShortStuff said:


> About three nights ago i was walking my dog and saw a Spotted Dove fledgling, and beside it a cat.
> I shooed the cat away and picked up the bird to find that most of one wing has been torn out.
> His wing is broken and only the end couple of feathers remain.
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for rescuing this little guy!
I don't know much about spotted doves, but others will be along so keep checking back.
The little guy needs to be started on antibiotics right away! Cat bites are lethal. Can you get any clavamox (augmentin)?
I would also start with water in a small bowl and add a pinch of salt and sugar to rehydrate him. Also if you can supply heat. If you have a heating pad, set in in the cage (on low setting) and cover with a small towel. 
A dove seed mixture would be best, but wild seed is better than nothing.
Others will be along, so keep checking.


----------



## mzShortStuff (Jan 14, 2010)

i cant afford to take him to the vet unfortunately.
Is there any other way to make sure he will b ok. He doesnt look ill?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please first take care of the wounds. It is very important to treat injury and give bird antibiotic to stop infection. Cat, dog, human saliva contains bacteria dangerous for birds. Any chance that you can get synulox, clavamox or any wide spectrum antibiotic there?


----------



## james_1980 (Dec 26, 2009)

mzShortStuff said:


> i cant afford to take him to the vet unfortunately.
> Is there any other way to make sure he will b ok. He doesnt look ill?


I recently rescued a pigeon (passed away yesterday) and it was totally new to me, so you have my support and good wishes.

When the other lady gives the name of an antibiotic, she doesn't mean to take him to a vet. Shes suggesting that if you can buy this locally (possibly from a chemist or a pet shop) that this will be all you need. If this isn't possible, then I'm sure people will make other suggestions.

I'm sure he'll be just fine, by the sounds of it you're looking after him really well.


----------



## mzShortStuff (Jan 14, 2010)

Hes feeding himself!
I bought him some bird seed and now he is eating on his own, Thank GOD!


----------



## james_1980 (Dec 26, 2009)

mzShortStuff said:


> Hes feeding himself!
> I bought him some bird seed and now he is eating on his own, Thank GOD!


Great news to hear. Hope he gets better. Any pictures?


----------



## scaggs (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,
I also saved a little spotted turtle dove in similar circumstances but the cat hadn't had chance to attack before we scooped him up. We taught him to eat and fly and he's been with us now for over a year and is a lovely little pet.
cheers,


----------



## mzShortStuff (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Hello all
Just want to thank all of you for your support and advice.
Sorry i didnt reply sooner, my computer wasnt being real friendly


Heres my baby!
He's become a real grumpy bum now, since iv stopped hand feeding him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How precious is that---The picture of this Dove is just beautiful--How precious it is..c.hert


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Way to go! Glad to hear he is fiesty, and indication he is feeling okay. Keep up the good work, and keep him warm as suggested. LOL


----------

